# Flash 4 Linux (emerge problem) [gelöst]

## linjunky

mit dem flash 4 linux kämpfe ich schon seit anfang meiner gentoo zeit ^^

```

localhost Desktop # emerge media-video/f4l

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/files/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch'

```

```

localhost Desktop # cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/files/

localhost files # ls

digest-f4l-0.2.1  f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch

localhost files # ls -l

insgesamt 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root     235 23. Mär 2007  digest-f4l-0.2.1

-rwxrwxrwx 1 linjunky linjunky 878 23. Sep 13:57 f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch

```

Was mach ich falsch?Last edited by linjunky on Sun Sep 30, 2007 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## XMath

Moin,

wo hast du das denn überhaupt her?

Das ist kein offizielles Ebuild, oder?

Und noch mehr Fragen:

Warum nimmst du nicht netscape-flash?

----------

## linjunky

nein das ist kein offizieles ebuild. und netscape-flash ist nur ein player. f4l ist mit macromedia flash zu vergleichen. An Adobe Flash kommt es zwar nicht ran aber es ist frei verfügbar

----------

## XMath

Okay,

dann hab ich grad noch wieder was gelernt. 

Und dabei ist doch Wochenende   :Very Happy: 

Vielleicht schaust du mal in /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/Manifest.

Die Fehlermeldung besagt ja, dass der Patch dort nicht erwähnt wird. Ist dies der Fall musst du wahrscheinlich nur ein neues Manifest erzeugen. 

Anleitung hier

----------

## franzf

Das ebuild ist sicher von bugs.gentoo.org, oder?

Dann gibt es da wo du das ebuild her hast auch den patch. diesen kopierst du in den Ordner /Pfad/zu/f4l/files.

Dann nochmal ebuild f4l-*** digest (*** durch deine Version ersetzen), und der Fehler sollte weg sein.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## linjunky

Ne das bringt nicht wirklich was

hab ebuild und patch vom bug server runtergeladen

```

localhost f4l # cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/

localhost f4l # ls -l

insgesamt 12

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  775 23. Mär 2007  f4l-0.2.1.ebuild

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 29. Sep 12:20 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  849 23. Mär 2007  Manifest

```

hab dem ebuild volle rechte verliehen

```

localhost f4l # cd files

localhost files # ls -l

insgesamt 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root     root     235 23. Mär 2007  digest-f4l-0.2.1

-rwxrwxrwx 1 linjunky linjunky 867 29. Sep 12:19 f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch

```

dem patch auch

und trotzdem wenn ich 

ebuild f4l mache kommt das hier

```

localhost files # emerge f4l

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/files/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch'

```

----------

## linjunky

ich glaub ich hab das problem gefunden aber weiss nicht wie man es behebt

in der 

/usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/

ist eine date die nennt sich manifest

da sind alle dateien aufgelistet 

und der schreibt mir ja das die patch datei dort nicht aufgelistet ist

die Manifest datei sieht so aus

```

DIST f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2 1502767 RMD160 318a6c222466637b6f8d7fe955caacb0d1ee35f5 SHA1 cae8077e5c6a87a406c78b615fdb69e78a30d330 SHA256 5c1aa166afdd9d666d32eee49248eb1e702d0814e424de6468137147e2e4a668

EBUILD f4l-0.2.1.ebuild 775 RMD160 e539b8737bd46703b0afb93b519f283a1b0ed952 SHA1 36356baf4f81e35fa8b6aed6818fa17ba5038d45 SHA256 b1951ed32e64bab0e7364e67a55a7177834c730e6b66f1bf3663a57cf7d1853a

MD5 5b26490d0b6dd04257b16b9befa2b099 f4l-0.2.1.ebuild 775

RMD160 e539b8737bd46703b0afb93b519f283a1b0ed952 f4l-0.2.1.ebuild 775

SHA256 b1951ed32e64bab0e7364e67a55a7177834c730e6b66f1bf3663a57cf7d1853a f4l-0.2.1.ebuild 775

MD5 d6ab65875a4c03b66f3411414c18faa4 files/digest-f4l-0.2.1 235

RMD160 514b88b648a2ba6ca703a03c0801624399743325 files/digest-f4l-0.2.1 235

SHA256 75692d48729e0be442cbf25fa94a5308e9ff7fe50eeb038fa883a167b25778fc files/digest-f4l-0.2.1 235

```

----------

## Vortex375

Wie franz schon gesagt hat, machst du

```

cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/ 

ebuild f4l-<Version> digest

```

Das erzeugt ein neues Manifest. <Version> musst du durch die richtige Versionsnummer ersetzen. Wahrscheinlich funktioniert es, wenn du an der Konsole einfach f4l-  schreibst und dann die Tab-Taste drückst. Dann sollte er den Rest automatisch vervollständigen.

----------

## linjunky

oh mann langsam gebe ich die hoffnung wieder auf das ich f4l zum laufen bringe

```

localhost f4l # ebuild f4l-0.2.1.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l

localhost f4l # emerge f4l

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/f4l-0.2.1 to /

 * f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/work

 * Applying f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/files/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/temp/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch-17391.out

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/f4l-0.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   f4l-0.2.1.ebuild, line 24:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/files/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

 *

 * Failed Patch: f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

 * Messages for package media-video/f4l-0.2.1:

 * Failed Patch: f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/files/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/temp/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch-17391.out

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/f4l-0.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   f4l-0.2.1.ebuild, line 24:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/files/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch'

 *   eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

 *

 * Failed Patch: f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

```

----------

## franzf

Kann ein encoding-Problem sein, hatte ich auch schon öfters. Ich mach das jetzt immer so, dass ich die Adresse der files kopiere und per Konsole mit wget herunterlade. Also:

```
cd /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l

wget http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=93945 -O f4l-0.2.1.ebuild

mkdir files 

wget http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=93946 -O files/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch

ebuild f4l-0.2.1.ebuild digest

emerge f4l
```

Hat bei mir geholfen, dass der Patch angewandt werden kann. Nur... bringt der nix, bekomme einen Error, dass qcanvas.h nicht gefunden werden kann....

Grüße

Franz

----------

## linjunky

hat nichts gebracht trotzdem danke

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal den Inhalt dieser Datei posten:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/temp/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch-17391.out

----------

## linjunky

die datei gibt es bei mir nicht

----------

## franzf

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> die datei gibt es bei mir nicht

 

Steht so aber eigentlich in dem Output:

 *Quote:*   

> * Applying f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch ...
> 
>  * Failed Patch: f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch !
> 
>  *  ( /usr/local/portage/media-video/f4l/files/f4l-0.2.1-gcc41.patch )
> ...

 

evtl. musst du vorher nochmal emergen, kann sich aber die Nummer am Ende ändern.

----------

## linjunky

ne er bringt sowas nicht

```

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/work/f4l-0.2.1/src/flagStonePort/transform-cxx-bsd/transform'

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/f4l-0.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   f4l-0.2.1.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

 * Messages for package media-video/f4l-0.2.1:

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/f4l-0.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   f4l-0.2.1.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

localhost linjunky #                        

```

----------

## franzf

Dann bist du ja schon einen Schritt weiter  :Smile:  Der Patch wird angewandt, denn er ist schon am Kompilieren:

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/f4l-0.2.1/work/f4l-0.2.1/src/flagStonePort/transform-cxx-bsd/transform'

 

Der error war ziemlich weit oben, ich denke das wird der gleiche sein wie bei mir, mit qcanvas.h not found + qbytearray.h not found.

Im übrigen wird das Programm nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. 

Die 0.2.1 ist vom Dezember 2005

Der letzte CVS-commit ist auch 2 Jahre alt.

Vielleicht kann dir hier im Forum jemand ein aktuelleres Programm nennen zum Flash erstellen, wäre denk ich besser...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## linjunky

es gibt kein anderes außer qflash und das ist ziemlich arm an funktionen. und wird auch nicht mehr weiter entwickelt

----------

## franzf

So, habs hinbekommen (extra für dich  :Wink: 

Ersetze im ebuild in src_compile in der Zeile

```
"${QTDIR}"/bin/qmake -o Makefile ${PN}.pro || die "qmake failed"
```

das ${QTDIR}"/bin/qmake -o Makefile ${PN}.pro durch eqmake3.

nach einem ebuild f4l-0.2.1.ebuild digest && emerge f4l startet es auch noch  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## linjunky

 :Surprised:  wow boah danke schön.

hat super funktioniert

danke

----------

